# Pictures :D



## Jooleeah (Feb 20, 2010)

*Kokomo.*



















































*Tigga.*









*Patchy.*

















*Stitch's Lipstick .*









*Tina.*








*







*


----------



## Jooleeah (Feb 20, 2010)

haha sorry theyre kinda big xD


----------



## FireKidomaru (Jan 24, 2010)

wow! you have very pretty fishies!


----------



## Jooleeah (Feb 20, 2010)

Thank you


----------



## Alienbetta1 (May 9, 2010)

*Stitch's Lipstick is soo awesome!Could you mail him to me?
*


----------



## Jooleeah (Feb 20, 2010)

Of course 





Not 
hes one of my favourites


----------



## Little Marlin (Jul 4, 2010)

love, love, love patchy.
send him please!!!


----------



## Alienbetta1 (May 9, 2010)

Jooleeah said:


> Of course
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why thank you *NOT!*LOL Im going to get him some how!


----------



## Jooleeah (Feb 20, 2010)

> Why thank you *NOT!*LOL Im going to get him some how!:razz:


Naw hes got a pretty good security system going on 



> love, love, love patchy.
> send him please!!!


lmao sure, he'll be over in 1-3 buisness days


----------



## Alienbetta1 (May 9, 2010)

*Gasp jumps up and down and screams*Really?=D =D =D


----------



## Jooleeah (Feb 20, 2010)

no


----------



## Alienbetta1 (May 9, 2010)

Hey but you just said!*Pouts and smacks the keyboard*!


----------



## camsgirl95 (Jul 7, 2010)

aww your fishies are so cute! <3 patchy


----------



## Jooleeah (Feb 20, 2010)

Thanks


----------



## Jooleeah (Feb 20, 2010)

One more, cause he seems to be the favourite 

Patchy, with an unfocused face


----------



## tumtum (May 10, 2010)

Stitch looks like he would make a perfect match for Clover! (in avatar) She kind of has the lighter colored mouth thing going on too.... haha


----------



## FuulieQ (Jan 10, 2010)

Awww, that picture of patchy with the heart stickers is so cute. x3


----------



## Jooleeah (Feb 20, 2010)

haha thanks guys 



> Stitch looks like he would make a perfect match for Clover! (in avatar) She kind of has the lighter colored mouth thing going on too.... haha


haha theyd make some pretty good looking possibly double tailed greeney-blue coloured light faced babies xD


----------



## Alexanderismylife (Jun 14, 2010)

Tigga is my favorite :] I LOVE red bettas!!! Just do lol!


----------



## Jooleeah (Feb 20, 2010)

haha she *would not* stay still. It was like she was screaming FEED ME!! 
My mom came in my room the other day and they all did the food dance and she was like "Um...have you been feeding them? They're acting like they havent eaten in weeks." i thought it was funny. What little actors i have


----------



## Alienbetta1 (May 9, 2010)

LOL!:razz:


----------



## Pixierella (Jul 15, 2010)

Cute


----------



## Jooleeah (Feb 20, 2010)

thank youu


----------

